# Feeling a bit low



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am feeling a bit down right now.  My last cycle resulted in a chemical pregnancy.  We were really lucky and had three free nhs cycles which have now finished and we are now hoping to move to argc.  I dropped off my notes and registration form today and instead of feeling happy I am just wondering if they can really help?

I am 38 now and over the years of treatment I have become a poor responder even with high doses of stimulation and the flare protocol.  Last time we only got three eggs and only 1 fertilised.  Dh has retrograde ejaculation so chances of getting pg naturally are almost non existent.  I read through my notes and apparently it is difficult to break the lining round the egg during icsi.  The results of dh sperm morphology also don't look great but I don't really know what I am looking at.

I find it really tough to sit in the consultation room and hear what is wrong and that the chances are really slim.  I am also a bit scared that they will reject us.  My fsh is ok but my estrodial is high which the doctors think might be suppressing my fsh.

Is there any hope?  I guess it is all just hitting me now.  It has been a tough year.

Does anyone else feel like this?  How do you all cope with this?

Any advice gratefully received.

M
X


----------



## Wish on a star (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi M,
I am new to this site so apologies if I don't get all the terminology right. 

I know how you're feeling as in a similar situation myself.
I'm a poor responder too, and only produced one mature follicle which resulted in our ivf cycle being cancelled last month. I too was on the max Stims, and as feared there is not much more they can do for me. The consultant recommended that we try a short protocol next time, but said realistically I'd probably still only produced one or two follicles again. Unfortunately we only get one nhs funded cycle but because it was cancelled we get one more try. Failing that the option of DE was discussed with us which was a complete shock, as up until then I didn't realise anything was Majorly wrong with me apart from having a low AF count. So the combination of that and being a poor responder has made the chance of us having our own biological baby very slim.

It's hit me quite hard, and I have some days where I just feel like I can't cope. 
The waiting In between treatment is the hardest. At least when you're having treatment you have something to focus on. 

We're now having to wait until the new year before we can try again. I guess I just try to have things planned to try take our minds off things, and I try to think positive, that there are still options for us even though they are not what we have hoped.

Forgive me for not knowing, but what does it mean when you say your estrodial is high? Is there anything they can do to bring this level down? 

I hope you've started to feel better since your post, let me know how you're getting on.


----------



## cupcake30 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Moncris,
Sorry you are feeling low.
Can I give some advice re ARGC?
If they are not happy with your hormone levels - go somewhere else that is happy with them.
I had 3 BFNs elsewhere and went to ARGC because o their high success rate. But they were never happy with my FSH and although they eventually did cycle me I responded poorly to their meds. NB I was never a poor reponder before I went to ARGC!!! they did my meds so differently.
The hardest thing about that cycle was ARGC didn't EXPECT me to succeed and that was horrible to face.
They are not a good clinic for 'poor responders'
Sorry but that's my tuppence-worth.
Bettr go somewhere they think they can succeed if you aren't given a psitive outlook by ARGC.
HOWEVER - if ARGC think you have a good chance with them - sure. Go for it and wish you the very best of luck


----------

